# RMS Olympic under construction



## Bay7

Here's a diorama of the Titanic sister; Olympic under construction.

It's in 1/350th scale and was a real pain to build as it used up all my tiny sticks of plastic - late in the build, I discovered small thin Photo Etched girders and trusses I could have used rather than scratch building them!

Its all painted in grey to replicate the infamous photos of the ship at this stage.

In reality, the Titanic would have been next to the Olympic in an earlier state of build - I didn't have the patience or plastic to built 2 - I didn't have enough to build the full length either, so I cut the model in half.

Cheers,

Mike

http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/?action=view&current=Dsc00424.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch3

Bucket:

http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d134/maximumUK/?start=#imgAnch1


----------



## RacerJoe

Wow! :thumbsup: Very intricate, I can see lots of attention to detail and work that went into it. Very Nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

INSAAAANE!!!!


----------



## Midnightrun

WOW Nice!!!

:thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


----------



## Yo Homeboy

Excellent idea to display this model.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Excellent, on your photo bucket page what is the other ship in the pictures?


----------



## Bay7

Thanks for the compliments guys!

It's a bit wonky in places - I'm going to stick it on ebay and see how it goes then get to work on a 1/600 version.


DR. PRETORIOUS, which ship/image do you mean?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

The ship you have on the water base.


----------



## Guest

Now i'm seriously impressed...i would usually use different words but not on this forum 

Outstanding work!


----------



## bert model maker

wow is all i can say, i have never built a ship, but always wanted to, yours really looks good ! i like the diorama you chose, very unique.


----------



## Bay7

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> The ship you have on the water base.


Thanks again guys!

The ship on the water base was an attempt to make the RMS Olympic in a wartime dazzle camo scheme used during WWI.

In all the photos of the ship underway, the decks were teeming with soldiers and crew and I tried to recreate it with clay - to create the inpression of people without having to glue 100's of photo ecthed people on! Didn't quite work, as it made it look like the decks had gone mouldy!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Jafo

fantastic work


----------



## roadrner

Sweet looking! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

